# Planetside 2 beste Hardware für max. FPS !!!



## Headhunter101 (19. Januar 2015)

*Planetside 2 beste Hardware für max. FPS !!!*

Hallo, ich würde gerne wissen welches System am besten geeignet ist für Planetside 2 ( max FPS).

Welcher Intel CPU, Grafikarte usw.

Wichtig ist die maximalen FPS, dabei spielen Stromfresser keine Rolle. Und vielleicht gibt es User hier die Ihre eigenen Ergebnisse zu Planetside 2 hier mitteilen würden und welche Frames Sie haben.

Beste Grüße....

Headhunter101


----------



## Stueppi (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Planetside 2 beste Hardware für max. FPS !!!*

Einfach einen aktuellen Intel Prozessor mit so vielen Threads wie PS2 unterstützt, wieviele das auch sein mögen. Eine möglichst schnelle Grafikkarte, kann man eh nie schnell genug haben. Das alles so hoch übertakten wie nur möglich. Ingame schaltet man das die Distanz auf 1000-2000 (Bodenkampf kann man gering halten, Luftkämpfe reichen 2000), Schatten, Motionblur, Nebelschatten und Umgebungsverdeckung aus. Texturen auf Ultra und der Rest auf maximal Hoch.
Damit schafft man dann vieleicht die 60fps in sehr großen Schlachten, also Biolab/AMP Station mit 1 1/2 vs 1 1/2 vs 1 1/2 Platoons.
Also ich weiß das ein Haswell i5@ 4Ghz nicht ganz reicht, meinen i7 @4,4 habe ich nicht getestet.


----------



## Hawkins (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Planetside 2 beste Hardware für max. FPS !!!*

Auf Ultra mit allem auf dem Maximum brechen meine FPS in großen Fights auf teilweise 30 ein .
Ich hab nen i7 4790k @ 4.4Ghz mit ner Geforce 970.

Wenn ich Shadows und Sichtweite etwas runterstell bleiben die FPS aber über 60.


Die Engine von PS2 ist einfach nicht sonderlich gut optimiert, da hilft auch der beste PC nicht. Bei großen Massenschlachten mit mehreren hundert Spielern gehn die FPS einfach in den Keller wenn man nicht irgendwas in den Grafikoptionen runterschraubt.


----------



## Stueppi (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Planetside 2 beste Hardware für max. FPS !!!*

Das Problem ist die extreme CPU Last durch die unmengen an Spielern. Das kann man nur reduzieren indem man die CPU entlastet, das geht indem man die dynamischen Dinge wie Schatten, Partikel und so reduziert/abschaltet.


----------



## Headhunter101 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Planetside 2 beste Hardware für max. FPS !!!*

Ja das dass Game CPU Lastig ist, ist mir auch bekannt, dann könnte mann eigentlich ein Amd nehmen 8 kern?!ich hab schon manch Foren gelesen das welche 120 FPS hatten, was ich nicht glauben kann, es sei denn Sie sind in keinen Massengefecht.

Wichtig ist ob der I7 4790K  zum Zocken am besten dafür geeignet ist oder ob es ein anderen CPU gibt der besser ist. Grafikkarte 4GB MSI 970 müsste jedoch passen oder?


----------



## Hawkins (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Planetside 2 beste Hardware für max. FPS !!!*

Mit ner AMD Cpu wird das Game garantiert schlechter laufen als mit nem Highend Intel. Das Game nutzt nur wenige Kerne selbst nach dem großen "Performance" patch im vorigen Jahr.

120 FPS schaffst du nur indem du Details runterschraubst und in fights mit mehr als einem Dutzend Spielern wirst du die auch dann nie erreichen.


----------



## Headhunter101 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Planetside 2 beste Hardware für max. FPS !!!*

Also der I7 4790K, welcher in jeder zeitschrift als besten Zocker CPU nominiert ist, wäre die beste Lösung?

Und wie sieht es mit der Grafikkarte aus? Was ist mit der MSI GTX970 4GB?

P.S. habe ja schließlich auch vor mein fast 5 Jahre alten Rechner (siehe unten) zu verkaufen und mir einen neuen zu zulegen.


----------



## Stueppi (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Planetside 2 beste Hardware für max. FPS !!!*

Als Grafikkarte reicht eine AMD HD7850 2gb dicke aus, die CPU limitiert eh meistens vorher, aber GPU limit waren bei mir mit der Karte so bei ~80fps mit meinen oben genannten Einstellungen.


----------



## Headhunter101 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Planetside 2 beste Hardware für max. FPS !!!*

Vielen dank erstmal für die vielen Antworten...

Beste Grüße!


----------

